# 6.4 Release - Bug Already - Didn't Anyone Test It?



## ter2007 (Dec 1, 2008)

Just burned the 6.4 Rel CD.

Installed xorg.
Compiling gnome2 and the error:

fusefs-kmod-0.3.9.p120080208_2 requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src.

How do I fix this so gnome2 can install from ports.

I searched the internet. This particular bug has been going on for a least a couple of years now. Didn't anyone test compiling gnome2 before 6.4 was released so that an idiot like me would not have any problems? I'm kinda mad about this. No excuse. Maybe I'm talking out of ignorance. Sorry.

How can I fix? Using ports from the CD. Have not portsnapped or anything. I thought those ports would be ok.


----------



## Andrius (Dec 2, 2008)

Do you have freebsd source code (a lot of files in /usr/src)?

If not, handbook says: "The easiest way to do this [install freebsd source code] is by running sysinstall as root, choosing Configure, then Distributions, then src, then base and sys."


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 2, 2008)

It's not a "bug" per se. You just need the system sources installed to be able to compile GNOME. Most likely you did not install the system sources when installing FreeBSD (or afterwards).

Follow the advice by Andrius above to install system sources, and you will be good to go from there.


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2008)

ter2007 said:
			
		

> I searched the internet. This particular bug has been going on for a least a couple of years now. Didn't anyone test compiling gnome2 before 6.4 was released so that an idiot like me would not have any problems? I'm kinda mad about this. No excuse. Maybe I'm talking out of ignorance. Sorry.



You are, for the reasons already explained above.  In the future, you might want to ask for help before exclaiming "Bug Already" and making comments about the QA of the folks who worked hard on the these releases.

And, finally, is "requires the userland sources to be installed" really a difficult message to understand?  That's more of a question for everyone in general 

Adam


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

*Compiled The Kernel*

Yes. /usr/src are installed. I compiled the kernel. As far as I know, if I can do that then the proper files are installed. Installed them twice.

This issue dates back to 2005, and I have seen it pop up on the 8.0 versions which I know are in development.


----------



## Mel_Flynn (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok, for us idiots that don't use gnome, which of the 200+ different ports needs fusefs?


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2008)

You only need the kernel sources installed to install the kernel.  That's not the same as the userland sources.

Adam


----------



## sverreh (Dec 2, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> And, finally, is "requires the userland sources to be installed" really a difficult message to understand?  That's more of a question for everyone ingeneral
> Adam



I find it quite clear, but for a newbie it is probably a showstopper.


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

So, nobody is going to help me out on this. I just can't find a clear answer on it anywhere.


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2008)

Well it really sounds like you don't have the userland sources installed, just the kernel sources.  Andrius quoted the handbook on how to install the userland sources.  What is the output of 'ls -la /usr/src' ?

Adam


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

I see it as a bug. If lets say a common person wants to try something other than windows and they want to try and install fbsd then I say more power to them. But because of something like this...well they are going to say, "heck, this ain't no better." So the fbsd world has just lost a possible new user. For this reason, the CDs should install cleanly. It has been 9 months since the last 6-x release. I've been messing with fbsd for a couple of years off and on now. Never ran into this before.


----------



## adamk (Dec 2, 2008)

The CDs do install cleanly.  Not only that, you can install gnome2 from the CDs, or easily pkg_add it after the fact.

If you choose to build gnome2, and don't have the required userland source installed, the ports system even tells you to install it.  I just don't see how this could possibly be considered a bug.


----------



## richardpl (Dec 2, 2008)

ter2007 said:
			
		

> So the fbsd world has just lost a possible new user.


I dont care.



			
				ter2007 said:
			
		

> For this reason, the CDs should install cleanly.


The CDs do install cleanly.



			
				ter2007 said:
			
		

> It has been 9 months since the last 6-x release. I've been messing with fbsd for a couple of years off and on now. Never ran into this before.


Go back to windows.


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

richardpl said:
			
		

> i dont care.
> 
> 
> The cds do install cleanly.
> ...



jerk


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

adamk said:
			
		

> The CDs do install cleanly.  Not only that, you can install gnome2 from the CDs, or easily pkg_add it after the fact.
> 
> If you choose to build gnome2, and don't have the required userland source installed, the ports system even tells you to install it.  I just don't see how this could possibly be considered a bug.



What is the problem? What am I doing wrong?


----------



## digitalc (Dec 2, 2008)

@ter2007:
just copy this to /root/csup:

```
*default host=cvsup.de.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_6_4
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress

src-all
doc-all tag=.
```
and execute

```
csup /root/csup
```
then try to install gnome2 again


----------



## ter2007 (Dec 2, 2008)

I just picked all of the below for sources. Yea it is going. I'm a jerk too sometimes. Not sure which ones I really needed, just put them all in there until I get better at this. Yes it was obvious.


----------



## digitalc (Dec 2, 2008)

With csup you will get the latest sources via cvs for 6.4 (or other branches if you change the tag). You can built the lastest kernel and world with this sources (read /usr/src/UPDATING for more information).

But plz don't call it a bug. Many people get a little bit angry if you call something a bug that isn't one.


----------



## gordon@ (Dec 2, 2008)

ter2007 said:
			
		

> Just burned the 6.4 Rel CD.
> 
> Installed xorg.
> Compiling gnome2 and the error:
> ...



You have 2 options at this point. Do a csup (which an earlier post details how to do) or used an already compiled version of gnome2. Pre-compiled packages are provided for user's convenience and are a great way to save a lot of time when instead of waiting for a large project (like gnome) to compile. If you wanted to use the pre-compiled version you could run this:


```
pkg_add -r gnome2
```


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2008)

Maybe you will like it:
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
install portmaster (pkg_add -r portmaster)
use portmaster to install gnome.


----------



## cajunman4life (Dec 2, 2008)

lumiwa said:
			
		

> Maybe you will like it:
> portsnap fetch
> portsnap extract
> install portmaster (pkg_add -r portmaster)
> use portmaster to install gnome.



...Which will give the same error if the system sources are not installed :\

Best bet, again, install the full system sources as mentioned above, or use pkg_add to install the precompiled binary.


----------



## Freehill (Dec 3, 2008)

Andrius said:
			
		

> Do you have freebsd source code (a lot of files in /usr/src)?
> 
> If not, handbook says: "The easiest way to do this [install freebsd source code] is by running sysinstall as root, choosing Configure, then Distributions, then src, then base and sys."



I had this same issue with gnome2 when I tried to install it on 7.0-RELEASE. You need base, sys, _and_ *sbin* sources if you are going the sysinstall route. If you look in the fusefs-kmod Makefile:


```
.if !exists(${SRC_BASE}/sbin/mount)
IGNORE=		requires the userland sources to be installed. Set SRC_BASE if it is not in /usr/src
.endif
```

I didn't stick with gnome but I thought this would be handy info. :e


----------



## ajh (Dec 5, 2008)

*I Installed GNOME and KDE Packages from DVD*

If you don't mind installing from packages, I installed GNOME and KDE from the 6.4 Release DVD without incident. My wife likes GNOME, and I prefer using KDE. All dependencies were installed automatically from the DVD without any problems.

Everything seems to be working fine.

Best wishes,

_Andre Holliday_


----------



## aragon (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering why Gnome depended on Fuse so I did some poking around and found devel/gvfs.  It has a tunable option to enable/disable fuse support, and it is enabled by default.  If this port is configured with fuse support disabled it is possible to install gnome without fuse.


----------

